# Relocating to Rhodes



## maximax68 (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am a 43 years old single mum with a daughter aged 7.
I have been holidaying on Rhodes for 15 years and feel it's time to maybe make a permanent move there.
I have means to get us settled, ie, rent and basic living allowance for about 1 year until hopefully I can find work and get us established.

Can anyone please help with details of the moving process and any useful links;

1. How to get a tax / insurance number
2. Registering my daughter for education
3. Renting properties / agents etc
4. Anything else that I may need to know

Holidaying is one thing, but I do appreciate that there is alot more to relocating. I just don't know where to begin gathering the information I need to get started!

All help / advice would be gratefully appreciated, and I thank you in advance for your time and effort.

Kind regards to all,

Maxine and Lillie-Rose x


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Maxine. We are retired on Rhodes.First off you will find it very difficult to find work.In our village alone in the past year, 7 British families have had to return to the UK because of lack of work. Greeks are finding it difficult to find work.
Supposing you did find work. You would need to pay for child care for your daughter.Education in Greece is very very expensive.
So with due respect You need to have a re think.


----------



## Kypros (Jun 29, 2011)

Rhodes is a nice place to live, but times are hard there at the moment. You really need to be sure of work and have plenty of funds to see you through.


----------



## maximax68 (Jun 22, 2011)

Kypros said:


> Rhodes is a nice place to live, but times are hard there at the moment. You really need to be sure of work and have plenty of funds to see you through.


Thank you for the thread 
Times are hard here too - I just think that my money would reap a better quality of life in Rhodes than here in London!

And I really don't relish the thought of working now until I'm 68 before I am of pension age - I think I'd be better off cashing my pension in and running )


----------



## tryanything (Jul 8, 2011)

maximax68 said:


> Thank you for the thread
> Times are hard here too - I just think that my money would reap a better quality of life in Rhodes than here in London!
> 
> And I really don't relish the thought of working now until I'm 68 before I am of pension age - I think I'd be better off cashing my pension in and running )


HI Maximax , you should do whatever it is you have your heart set on ! Rhodes is a beautiful place to live, but the best advice i can give you is go and try it for a year. The UK isnt going to dissapear and if it doesnt work out you can always return, it will also have been a great adventure for you and your daughter. If you rent there for a while and absorb and learn about the lifestyle, you are then free to make your own decision based on what you know and like about the place and not be to reliant on other peoples experience. Hope this helps.


----------



## tryanything (Jul 8, 2011)

maximax68 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am a 43 years old single mum with a daughter aged 7.
> I have been holidaying on Rhodes for 15 years and feel it's time to maybe make a permanent move there.
> ...


Maxine, my wife is Greek (from Rhodes) and we have 3 children 13, 11 and 6. We are planning a move there sometime next year. if you send me an e mail i can send you several links to sites that can help you out. As i am new to this forum i have no clue how we exchange e mail addresses....


----------



## maximax68 (Jun 22, 2011)

tryanything said:


> Maxine, my wife is Greek (from Rhodes) and we have 3 children 13, 11 and 6. We are planning a move there sometime next year. if you send me an e mail i can send you several links to sites that can help you out. As i am new to this forum i have no clue how we exchange e mail addresses....


Thanks for the upbeat reply...maximax68 @ bt internet . com


----------



## tryanything (Jul 8, 2011)

tryanything said:


> Maxine, my wife is Greek (from Rhodes) and we have 3 children 13, 11 and 6. We are planning a move there sometime next year. if you send me an e mail i can send you several links to sites that can help you out. As i am new to this forum i have no clue how we exchange e mail addresses....


HI Maxine, I,ll e mail you over some hopefully useful links to sites.


----------



## tryanything (Jul 8, 2011)

tryanything said:


> HI Maxine, I,ll e mail you over some hopefully useful links to sites.


Maxine I,ll e mail you some stuff tomorrow (Sunday) cheers


----------

